# Chex mix recipe variations



## Aprille

Anyone have interesting variations of the Chex mix recipe? I'm getting kind of bored with the traditional recipe so thought I'd try something different this year. I'd even be interested in sweet mixes. 

Thanks!


----------



## bananiem

I admit I've gotten lazy and just buy the stuff in a bag.    It's not as good as the home made stuff though. 
The only one of these I tried was the Puppy Chow.  I didn't care for it but others did.
Caramel Chex Mix 
1 c. margarine
2 c. brown sugar
pinch of salt
1/4 c. light Karo syrup
1 17 oz. box corn chex
1 tsp. baking soda
peanuts
m & m's
Boil first 4 ingredients for 1 1/2 minutes.  Remove from heat, add baking soda.  Put Chex in a paper bag.  Pour mixture over this and shake.  Microwave 1 1/2 minutes, shake.  Repeat 2 more times (total 4 1/2  minutes).   Add nuts and m 7 m's.  Spread on waxed paper. 

Puppy Chow
1- 12 oz. bag chocolate chips
1-12 oz. jar creamy peanut butter
1 stick of margarine
2 c. powdered sugar
1-17 oz. box Crispix (I think you could use corn chex)
Pour Crispix in large bowl.  Melt chips, peanut butter, and margarine.  Pour over Crispix.  Stir together.  Put 2 c. powdered sugar in plastic bag.  Put in Crispix mixture and shake to coat. 

Praline NIbbles
1/2 c. margarine
3/4 c. packed light brown sugar
1 c. pecans
2 c. rice chex
2 c. corn chex
2 c. wheat chex
Combine margarine and brown sugar in saucepan.  Bring mixture to a boil over medium heat, stirring constantly.  Cook for 2 minutes; remove from heat.  Stir in pecans and cereals.  Place in a 9x13 baking pan.  Bake at 325 degrees for 8 to 12 minutes, stirring several times.  Cool on paper towels.


----------



## piratesmate

We make a lot of Chex Mix.  I think I might have every recipe known to man!  j/k

BTW - For any recipe that says to use half butter & half oil, that's probably my adjustment & not the original.  I don't like them with all olive oil, but no one ever noticed when I switched to half & half. 

*Thanksgiving Snack Mix*

2 c	Bugles brand corn snacks
2 c	small pretzels
1 c	candy corn
1 c	dried fruit bits or raisins
1 c	peanuts or sunflower seeds
1 c	M&Ms brand chocolate candy 
16 	Hershey's brand chocolate kisses

In a large bowl, gently mix all ingredients except Hershey's Kisses. Place 1/3 to 1/2 cup Blessing Mix in small cellophane treat bags. Add one Hershey's Kiss to each bag. Close bag with chenille stem or twist-tie. Print 4 copies of the printable gift tag page, or hand-write tags with your choice of wording. Cut out tags, and attach one to each bag. Makes 16 Blessing Mix gift bags.

_American Blessings Mix
Bugles: Shaped like a cornucopia or Horn of plenty, a symbol of our nation's abundance. 
Pretzels: Arms folded in prayer, a freedom sought by those who founded our country. 
Candy Corn: Sacrifices of the Pilgrims' first winter. Food was so scarce that settlers survived on just a few kernels of corn a day. 
Nuts or Seeds: Promise of a future harvest, one we will reap only if seeds are planted and tended with diligence. 
Dried Fruits: Harvest gifts of our bountiful land. 
M & M's: Memories of those who came before us to guide us to a blessed future. 
Hershey's Kiss: The love of family and friends that sweetens our lives._

*Party Mix Con Queso*

4 Tbl	butter 
4 Tbl 	oil
1 pkg 	dry Taco seasoning
2 2/3 c 	Corn Chex cereal
2 2/3 c 	Wheat Chex cereal
2 2/3 c 	Rice Chex cereal
2 c 	cheddar cheese crackers
2 c 	nacho cheese tortilla chips
2 Tbl 	grated American cheese

Heat oven to 250. Melt butter in large roasting pan.  Stir in seasoning mix.  Gradually stir in cereal, crackers & chips, stirring until evenly coated.  Bake 30 minutes, stirring after 15 minutes. Add cheese & stir; bake an additional 15 minutes.  Spread on paper towels to cool. (or put in clean, brown paper bag)  Store in airtight container.

Microwave directions:  
In large bowl, melt butter on High 1 minute.  Stir in seasoning mix.  Gradually add cereal, crackers & chips, stirring until evenly coated.  Microwave on High 6 minutes, stirring every 2 minutes.  Stir in cheese & spread on towel to cool.

*Pizza Party Mix*

4 tsp	parsley flakes	
1 tsp	garlic powder	
½ tsp	onion powder	
½ tsp	paprika	 
2 Tbl	olive oil	
4 c	Corn Chex 	
4 c	Rice Chex 	
1½ tsp	Italian seasoning
1½ tsp	seasoned salt
2 Tbl	tomato paste
3 Tbl	blue cheese dressing
1/8 tsp	liquid smoke
2 Tbl	Parmesan cheese
1 Tbl	powdered buttermilk

Heat oven to 250. In small bowl, combine parsley, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, onion powder & paprika.  In large roasting pan combine seasoned slat, salad dressing, tomato paste, oil & liquid smoke.  Gradually add cereals, stirring until all pieces are evenly coated.  Add seasoning mixture, stirring thoroughly.  Bake 45 minutes, stirring every 15 minutes.  Sprinkle cheese blend and then buttermilk over cereal; mix well.  Spread on paper towels to cool. (or put in clean, brown paper bag)  Store in airtight container.

Microwave directions:
Same as oven, but microwave on High for 6 minutes, thoroughly stirring every 2 minutes.

*Jack OLantern Jumble*
from The Taste of Home cookbook

4 c	corn Chex
4 c	rice Chex
1 c	salted peanuts
¼ c	butter or margarine
¼ c	peanut butter
2¼ tsp	Worcestershire sauce
½ tsp	salt
¼ tsp	garlic powder
1 c	candy corn

In a large bowl, combine the cereal and peanuts. In a small saucepan over medium heat, combine the butter, peanut butter, Worcestershire sauce, salt and garlic powder; cook and stir until butter and peanut butter are melted. Pour over cereal mixture and toss to coat.

Spread into a greased 15x10x1 baking pan. Bake at 250 degrees for 1 hour, stirring every 15 minutes. Cool; stir in candy corn. Store in airtight container. Yield: about 2 quarts

*Popcorn Caramel Crunch*

1½ c	Corn Chex
1½ c	Rice Chex
1½ c	Wheat Chex
4 c	air-popped popcorn
¼ c	margarine (can substitute diet)
6 Tbl	brown sugar
2 Tbl	light corn syrup
¼ tsp	vanilla

Preheat oven to 250. Combine cereals & popcorn in an open roasting pan; set aside. In a saucepan, combine margarine, sugar, corn syrup & vanilla. Cook over medium heat 5 min or until boiling; stir frequently. Pour hot mixture over cereal, stirring until all pieces are evenly coated. Bake 45 min, stirring every 15 min. Spread on wax paper to cool. Store in an airtight container.

*Chex Muddy Buddies*

1 tsp	vanilla	 
½ c	peanut butter	
1½ c	powdered sugar	
½ pkg	chocolate chips - 6 oz
4 Tbl	butter
4 Tbl	oil
9 c	Chex

Microwave chocolate chips, peanut butter, oil & butter in 1 qt bowl, uncovered on High for 1 minute; stir. Microwave 30 seconds longer until mixture can be stirred smooth. Stir in vanilla. Pour mixture over cereal; stir until coated. Pour in large Zip-Lock bag, add sugar & seal bag; shake until coated. Spread on waxed paper to cool. Store in refrigerator. (Reduced fat recipe: Omit butter & vanilla.)

*Teriyaki Mix*
3 Tbl	margarine	
3 Tbl	soy sauce	
3 Tbl	brown sugar	
1 tsp	ginger	
½ tsp	garlic powder
7 c	Chex or Crispix
1 c	raisins
½ c	slivered almonds
¼ c	sesame seeds

Melt margarine. Combine with soy sauce, brown sugar, ginger & garlic. Pour over cereal, raisins, nuts & seeds. Bake at 250 for 45 minutes. Stir every 15 minutes. Spread on paper towels to cool - or in clean brown paper bag. Store in airtight container. In microwave, cook on High for 6 minutes, stirring every 2 minutes.

*Maple Nut Party Mix*

4 Tbl	butter (NOT spread or tub products)
4 Tbl	oil
1/3 c	brown sugar
2 tsp	maple extract or pancake syrup
8 c	Chex cereal (any variety)
1 c	honey roasted cashews & peanuts

Heat oven to 225. Melt butter in large roasting pan.  Stir in brown sugar & maple extract.  Gradually stir in cereal & nuts, stirring until evenly coated.  Bake 45 minutes, stirring every 15 minutes.  Spread on waxed paper to cool. 

Microwave directions:  
In large bowl, melt butter on High 30 - 45 seconds.  Stire in brown sugar & maple extract.  Gradually add cereals & nuts, stirring until all pieces are evenly coated.  Microwave on High 6 minutes, stirring every 2 minutes.  

*SAFARI CRUNCH *
from the Disney Bakery cookbook

1 c	butter 
½ c	brown sugar 
2 Tbl	maple syrup 
2¾ c	old-fashioned oats 
¼ tsp	salt 
½ c	crispy rice cereal 
¼ c	chopped walnuts 
¼ c	raisins 
¼ c	banana chips (optional) 

Preheat the over to 350. Grease 2 13" x 9" baking pans (or 4 pie tins). 

Melt the butter, sugar and maple syrup in a large saucepan. Stir in the oats, salt, crispy rice, walnuts, raisins, and optional banana chips so mixture is coated evenly. 

Pour into baking pan and even with a rubber spatula. Bake for 13-15 minutes, or until the oats are golden brown. Allow to cool. 

Cut into shapes with assorted cookie cutters or break crunch into small pieces and store in an airtight container.


----------



## Alice28

Oh my oh my oh my................ which to try first! I am a Chex Mix addict...I love the original and have already made two batches in the last month or so and about made myself sick scarfing it down! I love it and some of these recipes sound great!


----------



## sadiebell

If you like a little spice, I've got a great Chex mix recipe for you!  This has become a favorite food item to give as a gift during the holidays.


Chex Mix with a Kick

12 c. Chex cereals (4 c. each of Rice, Corn, & Wheat)
2 c. mini pretzel twists or Cheez-It crackers
1 can (16oz) peanuts
1/4 c. melted butter
1/3 c. Texas Pete (this is a red-based hot sauce bottled in NC but I believe it can be found nationally)
3 T. olive oil
1 T. soy sauce
2 T. worcestershire sauce
1 T. curry powder
1/2 t. garlic powder
1 t. kosher salt


Preheat oven to 250 degrees.  In a large bowl, toss together first 3 ingredients.  Combine remaining ingredients in a separate bowl, mixing well.  Pour liquid mixture over cereal and toss gently.  Spread in a shallow roasting pan or 2 cookie sheets with sides.  Bake in oven for 1 hour or until crisp, stirring every 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Aprille

Wow! Thanks for all the replies! All the recipes sound great! Now my problem will be choosing one or two to try.  All my gift recipients thank you too as they're probably ready for a change of pace.


----------



## mrp4352

I'm afraid we buy the bagged stuff too (although if I'm taking it somewhere, I'll pour it into a bowl and add a jar of roasted peanuts too it)...

Not exactly a chex mix, but we like Faux Pay Day

1 bag of candy corn
1 can of honey roasted peanuts

If you eat it by the handful, they mix together and taste like Pay Day bars!


----------

